# Spdif To Toslink



## demo66 (Feb 24, 2012)

I have a Changhong HDTV which has an Spdif connection on the back.
My other component is a Yamaha Home Theater System which has a Toslink Connector on the back.
My question is, How do i connect these two components together? I already have a Toslink Cable, what other equipment do I require? i.e. converters- special adapters?
Any help would be appreciated.
B:huh:rian


----------



## Zeitgeist (Apr 4, 2009)

demo66 said:


> I have a Changhong HDTV which has an Spdif connection on the back.
> My other component is a Yamaha Home Theater System which has a Toslink Connector on the back.
> My question is, How do i connect these two components together? I already have a Toslink Cable, what other equipment do I require? i.e. converters- special adapters?
> Any help would be appreciated.
> B:huh:rian


Are the ports optical on both ends?

S/PDIF can mean optical or RCA.

If you need an adapter, they are here:
http://www.monoprice.com/products/subdepartment.asp?c_id=104&cp_id=10423


----------



## Gregr (Nov 2, 2010)

Hi Demo66,

Regardless of the connection on the television being a Digital coaxial connection or optical connection. You will find converters everywhere for audio. 
Here is a link to several examples:

http://www.amazon.com/s/?ie=UTF8&ke...nics&hvadid=7287269729&ref=pd_sl_4fq8kviq1u_b

In addition to this converter you will need one 75 ohm digital coaxial cable coming from your television to the converter and one fiber optic (toslink) cable from the converter to your AVR. You will also need AC power close-by.

Essentially what you are buying is a mini DAC or in this case a mini DDC. I'm just saying if you have considered buying a DAC for music streaming from the internet or from your computer' HDD you now have another reason to reconsider a DAC. Since you will find most DAC's have 75 ohm coaxial in and Toslink out. 

Greg


----------



## drdoan (Aug 30, 2006)

Welcome to the Forum. Have fun. Dennis


----------



## demo66 (Feb 24, 2012)

Hi Guys,

Thanks for all the input, I must admit that a lot of the techo talk was a little above me, I am relatively new to this and don't know a bit of the language used as such.
The Connector on the back of my TV says *Digital Audio Out* which is an Spdif connector.
The Connection on my *Yamaha Home Theater System* has a *Toslink Digital Audio* In connector.
I already have the Toslink Cable but need a Converter and an Spdif Cable to complete the hook up.
I have read the link to the Adapters but they all seem to be 110volts only, I live in Australia which runs on 240 volts.
Any idea as to where I might be able to get my hands on one over here i.e. what store stocks them etc.
Thanks,
Brian


----------



## Zeitgeist (Apr 4, 2009)

Toslink to RCA/SPDIF:
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Digital-Optical-Converter-Cable-Mountain/dp/B001U7ERU6

RCA to Toslink
http://cablemountain.com/Digital-SPDIF-RCA-Coax-to-Optical-TOSlink-Converter

Both are 240v.. I don't know anything about those, I just googled it.

Not sure what stores in Oz would carry them locally...... Since those converters are a somewhat niche market, I'm not even sure where they'd be carried in the US (I'd be surprised to find it in Best Buy or whatever).

Online might be your only choice.


----------



## Gregr (Nov 2, 2010)

Demo66,

the SPDIF (Sony/Philips Digital Interconnect Format) RCA at the television is also called a digital coaxial cable RCA input. Other digital connection types exist BNC and XLR (unbalance/Balanced). Digital Coaxial RCA connection is always a 75ohm cable the other two types are 75 and 110ohm respectively. It sounds like you only need concern yourself with the 75ohm digital coaxial RCA connection. You need one of these. 

For the converter you can buy a Digital coaxial SPDIF in from the Tv but the signal out the other end of the converter can be a digital toslink or you can convert to analog with a left/right (white/red) RCA out of the converter. Because you have the toslink cable already just go with a digital coaxial SPDIF to Digital Toslink and your set to go.

Here is an Ebay Australia page of converters with appropriate power supplies. Check to be sure you are getting the right converter and power supply.

Have fun.


----------

